# Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Kritiker feiern Film nach der Premiere



## Matthias Dammes (11. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Kritiker feiern Film nach der Premiere* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Kritiker feiern Film nach der Premiere


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Dezember 2016)

Was ist denn ein Wars-Spinoff? Ist das sowas wie ein 12-Effekt oder ein Ringe-Film?

EDIT: Sollte der Legasteniker Matthias Dammes das geschrieben haben, dann nähme ich meine Kritik zurück. Ich weiß, Matthias hat Schwierigkeiten mit der Rechtschreibung und den Substantiven und den Bindestrichen, er schreibt aber sonst sehr gut. Es ist also in diesem Fall nicht beleidigend gemeint, wenn ich "Legasteniker" sage, denn Herr Dammes hat's wirklich nicht so mit der Rechtschreibung, auch wenn er sonst sehr achtbare Aufsätze zu schreiben weiß.

EDIT: Das macht wirklich Appetit auf den neuen "Star Wars"-Streifen. Ich werd ihn mir über die Feiertage angucken. Ich freu mich auf die Feiertage, ich bin auch reif für Urlaub, und ich freu mich auf "Rogue One". Ich erwarte kein Shakespeare-Theater, aber hoffentlich gute Popcorn-Unterhaltung. Und sollte es doch mehr werden, wäre ich sicherlich auch nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Dezember 2016)

schreibst du legastheniker absichtlich konsequent falsch?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Dezember 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Wars-Spinoff? Ist das sowas wie ein 12-Effekt oder ein Ringe-Film?
> 
> EDIT: Sollte der Legasteniker Matthias Dammes das geschrieben haben, dann nähme ich meine Kritik zurück. Ich weiß, Matthias hat Schwierigkeiten mit der Rechtschreibung und den Substantiven und den Bindestrichen, er schreibt aber sonst sehr gut. Es ist also in diesem Fall nicht beleidigend gemeint, wenn ich "Legasteniker" sage, denn Herr Dammes hat's wirklich nicht so mit der Rechtschreibung, auch wenn er sonst sehr achtbare Aufsätze zu schreiben weiß.
> 
> EDIT: Das macht wirklich Appetit auf den neuen "Star Wars"-Streifen. Ich werd ihn mir über die Feiertage angucken. Ich freu mich auf die Feiertage, ich bin auch reif für Urlaub, und ich freu mich auf "Rogue One". Ich erwarte kein Shakespeare-Theater, aber hoffentlich gute Popcorn-Unterhaltung. Und sollte es doch mehr werden, wäre ich sicherlich auch nicht enttäuscht.



Bist du sauer, dass das Wochenende gleich vorbei ist, oder was hat dich geritten hier so mit Beleidungen gegen mich rumzuwerfen?
Nur weil man sagt, dass man etwas nicht beleidigend meint, macht es das nicht in irgendeiner Form besser.
Vor allem sind Rechtschreibnörgler, die selbst nicht fehlerfrei schreiben eh nicht ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## MrFob (11. Dezember 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> . Ich erwarte kein Shakespeare-Theater, aber hoffentlich gute Popcorn-Unterhaltung.



War Shakespeare nicht in gewisser Weise das Popcorn-Kino seiner Zeit? 

Ich freue mich auch riesig auf Rogue One. Die Trailer sehen fantastisch aus und ich habe den Eindruck es koennte Episode 7 um einiges uebertrumpfen (und ich fand Ep 7 jetzt nicht soooo schlecht).
Bin wirklich gespannt, werde es aber wohl nicht bor Januar ins Kino schaffen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Bist du sauer, dass das Wochenende gleich vorbei ist, oder was hat dich geritten hier so mit Beleidungen gegen mich rum zu werfen?



Tja, so kann's gehen. Rechtschreibung ist wirklich nicht Dein Metier, aber wäre ich Dein Deutschlehrer, wärst Du bei mir notenbefreit, weil Du, im Gegensatz zu den Simulanten, wirklich ein Legasteniker bist. Nimm es doch als Zeichen der Wertschätzung, wenn es so gemeint ist. Und nein, "Wars-Spinoff" geht leider gar nicht. Und nein, ich kann vielleicht besser Rechtschreibung und Grammatik als Du, aber Du kannst besser schreiben als ich. Ist das kein Kompliment?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Dezember 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> ich kann vielleicht besser Rechtschreibung und Grammatik als Du



So wie hier?


Honigpumpe schrieb:


> nähme ich meine Kritik zurück



Oder hier? (selbst nach Hinweis)


Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Legasteniker


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> So, wie hier?



Völlig falsches Komma. Ich könnte jetzt mit Nebensätzen mit Prädikat und mit "Sabine ist größer als Axel" anfangen, aber ich lasse es, weil Weihnachten vor der Tür steht. Ob man "Legasteniker" mit t oder th schreibt, konnte ich mir nie merken. Ist ja auch wurscht. Ich wollte Dir ein Kompliment machen, Matthias, und das war dies: Du hattest es wahrscheinlich immer schwer im Deutschunterricht, hast es aber trotzdem zum Videospieltester in einem führenden deutschen Medium gebracht. Davor ziehe ich meinen Hut. Du schreibst nämlich ziemlich gut, weil Du einfach geübt hast. Viele lassen sich fallen, üben gar nicht, und reden sich hinterher mit Legast[h]enie raus. Ich wollte Dir ein Kompliment machen, mein Gott, bitte, nimm es auch an. Deine Videospielrezensionen gehören zum Besten, was pcgames.de zu bieten hat. Aber an dem Komma werden wir noch arbeiten.


----------



## golani79 (11. Dezember 2016)

oh boy ... geht das schon wieder los?


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Dezember 2016)

Ohne Felicity ist der Film ja das reinste Genital Jousting.

Oh, Hollywood...


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Dezember 2016)

War mir übrigens auch bei dem Chefredakteur aufgefallen, wie hieß der noch. Meldet sich ja nie zu Wort. Szedlak. Nie gehört. Der haut auch vor "wie" und "als" immer das Komma falsch rein. Hier also die ultimative Erklärung, Achtung, Nerd-Alarm:

Sabine ist größer als Axel. (Kein Komma.)

Sabine ist größer als erwartet. (Kein Komma.)

Sabine ist größer, als wir erwartet hatten. (Nebensatz mit Prädikat, also Komma.)

Nicht einmal der Chefredakteur weiß das.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ohne Felicity ist der Film ja das reinste Genital Jousting.
> 
> Oh, Hollywood...



Du hast den Film also schon gesehen?


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Dezember 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> ch könnte jetzt mit Nebensätzen mit Prädikat und mit "Sabine ist größer als Axel" anfangen, *aber ich lasse es*





Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Sabine ist größer als Axel.


Eines muss man dir lassen, du bist echt konsequent.  




MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Du hast den Film also schon gesehen?


Nein, aber dafür reicht ein Blick auf die Darstellerliste bei IMDB. Von den 20 maßgeblich beteiligten Charakteren sind 18 Männer, unter  den fünf bis sechs Hauptdarstellern findet sich  nur eine Frau, eben Felicity Jones.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nein, aber dafür reicht ein Blick auf die Darstellerliste bei IMDB. Von den 20 maßgeblich beteiligten Charakteren sind 18 Männer, unter  den fünf bis sechs Hauptdarstellern findet sich  nur eine Frau, eben Felicity Jones.



Ach so meinst du das.
Naja, für einige ist ja selbst das nach Rey schon wieder zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ach so meinst du das.
> Naja, für einige ist ja selbst das nach Rey schon wieder zu viel des Guten.


Traurig, aber wahr. Trotzdem finde ich den Männeranteil in Rogue One jetzt noch mal besonders hoch. Das ist selbst für derartige Filme ziemlich selten. Gibt ja so ne alte, inoffizielle Hollywood-Regel, dass im Hauptcast nie mehr Frauen als Männer auftreten sollen - solange der Film oder die Serie nicht wirklich dediziert für eine primär weibliche Zuschauerschaft gemacht wird. Bei allen anderen Filmen gilt, dass auf jede Frau in einer tragenden Rolle mindestens ein bis zwei Männer kommen müssen. Eine weibliche Hauptrolle ist (inzwischen) drin, aber gegen die Cast-Regel wird eigentlich so gut wie nie verstoßen.   Das Verhältnis  bei Rogue One ist imo  aber schon besonders krass, vor allem, da es sich dabei ja um Science Fantasy handelt (ohne historischen Bezug)...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> (ohne historischen Bezug)...



Man könnte mit dem historischen Bezug der Original-Trilogie argumentieren. Da spielten Frauen auch keine Rolle. Abgesehen von Leia.
Aber du hast schon recht. Immerhin ist Jyn wenigstens die wirkliche Hauptperson.


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Man könnte mit dem historischen Bezug der Original-Trilogie argumentieren. Da spielten Frauen auch keine Rolle. Abgesehen von Leia.
> Aber du hast schon recht. Immerhin ist Jyn wenigstens die wirkliche Hauptperson.


Na in der PT ist es auch nicht viel anders. Padme und das war es an wichtigen Frauen, Shmi ist ja schon nur Nebenrolle.



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Wieso, gerade hier gefiel mir aber doch "zusammensein" viel besser als "zusammen sein".


Was dir so gefällt ist mal so völlig irrelevant.



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Kann ich ja nichts dafür, wenn die Generation Twitter diese Unterschiede nicht mehr sehen kann.


Ähm was hat jetzt der Duden mit der Generation Twitter zu tun?

Wobei, vergiss die Frage. Noch mehr themenfremden, von Glühwein verursachten, Unsinn brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Dezember 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Man könnte mit dem historischen Bezug der Original-Trilogie argumentieren. Da spielten Frauen auch keine Rolle. Abgesehen von Leia.


Stimmt, Star Wars war schon immer ne ziemliche Pimmel-Party...   

Ich liebe Star Wars, aber das könnten sie echt mal ein wenig anpassen in zukünftigen Filmen.  Ich habe lieber einen Cast, in dem sich Frauen und Männer in etwa die Waage halten, als einen Cast, in dem Charaktere alle bis auf die Hauptdarstellerin Männer sind. 



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Noch mehr themenfremden, von Glühwein verursachten, Unsinn brauche ich nicht.


Das zweite Komma gehört da aber auch nicht hin...


----------



## MichaelG (11. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Stimmt, Star Wars war schon immer ne ziemliche Pimmel-Party...
> 
> Ich liebe Star Wars, aber das könnten sie echt mal ein wenig anpassen in zukünftigen Filmen.  Ich habe lieber einen Cast, in dem sich Frauen und Männer in etwa die Waage halten, als einen Cast, in dem Charaktere alle bis auf die Hauptdarstellerin Männer sind.



Du weißt aber schon zu welchen Zeiten SW 4-6 gedreht worden sind ? Da war Gleichberechtigung noch nicht wirklich Allgemeingut.  Bei SW 1-3 hat man damit begonnen, etwas zu ändern. Ich sag nur Anakins Mutter, dazu Amidala und ihre Zofe u.s.w. und bei SW 7 hat man dies fortgesetzt. Wenn man aber in der Quintessenz von 50/50 auch immer noch weit entfernt ist. Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Eine Klonkriegerin z.B. wäre nicht schlecht. Aber in SW 7 gabs doch die Vorgesetzte von Finn z.B.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon zu welchen Zeiten SW 4-6 gedreht worden sind ? Da war Gleichberechtigung noch nicht wirklich Allgemeingut.  Bei SW 1-3 hat man damit begonnen, etwas zu ändern. Ich sag nur Anakins Mutter, dazu Amidala und ihre Zofe u.s.w. und bei SW 7 hat man dies fortgesetzt. Wenn man aber in der Quintessenz von 50/50 auch immer noch weit entfernt ist. Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Eine Klonkriegerin z.B. wäre nicht schlecht. Aber in SW 7 gabs doch die Vorgesetzte von Finn z.B.


Naja, gerade bei Rogue One ist ja praktisch kein von früher bekannter Charakter dabei, also sehe ich nicht ganz ein, warum dafür wieder fast alle Charaktere Männer sein mussten. Ich persönlich finde das einfach ein bisschen schwach. Star Trek war da mit The Next Generation, aber vor allem mit Voyager und Deep Space Nince usw.  in den 80ern und 90ern schon deutlich weiter als Star Wars heute...


----------



## Michael.Gehrt1 (11. Dezember 2016)

Das Problem gilt aber übrigens für Hollywood generell. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Dezember 2016)

ich freu mich schon auf die Mitternachtspremiere von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag 



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Man könnte mit dem historischen Bezug der Original-Trilogie argumentieren. Da spielten Frauen auch keine Rolle. Abgesehen von Leia.
> Aber du hast schon recht. Immerhin ist Jyn wenigstens die wirkliche Hauptperson.



Mon Mothma könnte man noch zählen (welche ja bei R1 ebenfalls dabei ist) 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, gerade bei Rogue One ist ja praktisch kein von früher bekannter Charakter dabei



Darth Vader, Mon Mothma, Bail Organa (als Cameo) und gerüchtehalber auch Tarkin (vermutlich auch Cameo)


----------



## Tut_Ench (11. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, gerade bei Rogue One ist ja praktisch kein von früher bekannter Charakter dabei, also sehe ich nicht ganz ein, warum dafür wieder fast alle Charaktere Männer sein mussten. Ich persönlich finde das einfach ein bisschen schwach. Star Trek war da mit The Next Generation, aber vor allem mit Voyager und Deep Space Nince usw.  in den 80ern und 90ern schon deutlich weiter als Star Wars heute...



Es sind keine Charaktere aus der ursprünglichen Trilogie dabei, aber basiert der Film nicht auf einer bestehenden Geschichte, bzw. auf Charakteren, die in die Gesamtgeschichte reingehören?
Da wäre es halt komisch Mitglieder der Einheit, die laut Kanon Männer sind plötzlich durch Frauen auszutauschen, nur um der Gleichberechtigung genüge zu tun.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Dezember 2016)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Es sind keine Charaktere aus der ursprünglichen Trilogie dabei, aber basiert der Film nicht auf einer bestehenden Geschichte, bzw. auf Charakteren, die in die Gesamtgeschichte reingehören?
> Da wäre es halt komisch Mitglieder der Einheit, die laut Kanon Männer sind plötzlich durch Frauen auszutauschen, nur um der Gleichberechtigung genüge zu tun.



Geschichte ja (quasi der Opening Crawl von New Hope (Episode IV)
Die Hauptfiguren sind alle neu (also die Ersos, Krennic, das restliche Rogue Team, der Droide)
einzig Saw könnte man schon kennen, wenn man die Serie The Clone Wars gesehen hat und dort die Onderon-Folgen in der 4. oder 5. Staffel


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Mon Mothma könnte man noch zählen (welche ja bei R1 ebenfalls dabei ist)



Nun ja. Sie war ja nicht mehr als eine Randnotiz, die mal zwei Sätze über sterbende Bothaner sagen durfte. 
Da hatte ja selbst Tante Beru mehr Screentime.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Traurig, aber wahr. Trotzdem finde ich den Männeranteil in Rogue One jetzt noch mal besonders hoch.


Was ist "Rogue One" denn wenn man es ganz genau betrachtet? Nichts anderes als ein spaciges "Das dreckige Dutzend" - plus einem Eyecatcher. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was ist "Rogue One" denn wenn man es ganz genau betrachtet? Nichts anderes als ein spaciges "Das dreckige Dutzend" - plus einem Eyecatcher.


Dann  musst du mir aber noch erklären, warum man für ein solches "Remake" fast alles ändern kann, nur nicht die Geschlechter des Casts...  

Übrigens habe ich den Film natürlich noch nicht gesehen, daher kann ich nichts dazu sagen, ob die Story jetzt irgendwie vom dreckigen Dutzend abgeleitet wurde...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dann  musst du mir aber noch erklären, warum man für ein solches "Remake" fast alles ändern kann, nur nicht die Geschlechter des Casts...
> 
> Übrigens habe ich den Film natürlich noch nicht gesehen, daher kann ich nichts dazu sagen, ob die Story jetzt irgendwie vom dreckigen Dutzend abgeleitet wurde...


Schaut man sich die Kernhandlung beider Filme an sind die Parallelen doch sehr offensichtlich:
Ein Haufen krimineller erhält einen Selbstmord-Auftrag in der Hoffnung auf Rehabilitation... Und ich wette dass von der "Rogue One"-Gruppe nur sehr wenige - wenn überhaupt - überleben werden, ganz nach dem Kriegsfilm-Klassiker.

Was die Frauen-Quote in Filmen betrifft, da gebe ich dir schon Recht, diesbezüglich ist Hollywood immer noch gefühlte Jahrzehnte zurückgeblieben. Andererseits wäre eine reine Frauenarmee auch übertrieben. Ein gesunder Mix beider Geschlechter sollte aber eigentlich drin sein, oder hat man Angst die Damen könnten den Herrschaften die Show stehlen? 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (11. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was ist "Rogue One" denn wenn man es ganz genau betrachtet? Nichts anderes als ein spaciges "Das dreckige Dutzend" - plus einem Eyecatcher.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



und was ist Episode 4 anderes als eine Variante von Campells Monomythos mit ein paar einschlägen aus die Verborgene Festung?


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die Kernhandlung beider Filme an sind die Parallelen doch sehr offensichtlich:
> Ein Haufen krimineller erhält einen Selbstmord-Auftrag in der Hoffnung auf Rehabilitation... Und ich wette dass von der "Rogue One"-Gruppe nur sehr wenige - wenn überhaupt - überleben werden, ganz nach dem Kriegsfilm-Klassiker.
> 
> Was die Frauen-Quote in Filmen betrifft, da gebe ich dir schon Recht, diesbezüglich ist Hollywood immer noch gefühlte Jahrzehnte zurückgeblieben. Andererseits wäre eine reine Frauenarmee auch übertrieben. Ein gesunder Mix beider Geschlechter sollte aber eigentlich drin sein, oder hat man Angst die Damen könnten den Herrschaften die Show stehlen?


Ich will ja auch gar nicht mehr als einen "gesunden Mix" der Geschlechter. 



Enisra schrieb:


> und was ist Episode 4 anderes als eine Variante von Campells Monomythos mit ein paar einschlägen aus die Verborgene Festung?


 Und Episode VII ist ein Remake von Episode I.  

Den Schreiberlingen in Hollywood fällt halt einfach nichts mehr Neues ein, also wird das Alte immer wieder in neuem Look verwurstet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Dezember 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> und was ist Episode 4 anderes als eine Variante von Campells Monomythos mit ein paar einschlägen aus die Verborgene Festung?


In jeden Film steckt eine Inspiration aus einer anderen Quelle, ob nun aus der Filmgeschichte selbst oder der Literatur. Das ist klar, ich habe jetzt nur zur Verdeutlichung auf den überwiegenden Männeranteil den Scholdarr einwarf das offensichtlichste Vorbild von "Rogue One" erwähnen wollen, einen Film aus einer Zeit in der auch vorwiegend Männer-Filme entstammen und maskuline Helden/Figuren die Hauptmasse ausmachte.

Heute versucht man natürlich Frauen vermehrt in den Vordergrund zu stellen und ihnen mehr Gewicht zu geben, was für sich ein netter Zug ist, dennoch könnte da noch mehr getan werden. Sieht man z.B. auch an der aktuellen Superhelden-Schwemme. Wieviele der bisher fürs Kino bzw. fürs VoD-Format adaptierten Comics handeln von weiblichen Hauptfiguren?

Denke eine Antwort auf diese Frage erübrigt sich. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, gerade bei Rogue One ist ja praktisch kein von früher bekannter Charakter dabei, also sehe ich nicht ganz ein, warum dafür wieder fast alle Charaktere Männer sein mussten. Ich persönlich finde das einfach ein bisschen schwach. Star Trek war da mit The Next Generation, aber vor allem mit Voyager und Deep Space Nince usw.  in den 80ern und 90ern schon deutlich weiter als Star Wars heute...


Das ist der Vorteil den ST aus seinen Serien zieht. SW beschränkt sich da mehr auf die Basis der Filme, die CGI-Serien braucht man gar nicht erwähnen weil auch diese sich entweder auf bekannte Figuren oder eben neue männliche Helden stützt. Gesellschaftliche Werte und deren Veränderungen, das war nie die Thematik der sich SW verschrieben hat, anders als ST.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Dezember 2016)

Wirklich traurig ist, dass Lukas Arts von einer Frau geführt wird, Kathleen Kennedy.  Erst kürzlich hat sie der  Variety erzählt, dass es eine "Top-Priorität" wäre, mal eine Regisseurin für Star Wars zu gewinnen, aber sie würden angeblich keine Frau finden, die der Sache gewachsen wäre. Ob das auch für weibliche Schauspieler zutrifft? Wahrscheinlich war Felicity Jones die einzige Schauspielerin, die sie finden konnten und deshalb mussten alle anderen Rollen auf Männer umgeschrieben werden, oder so.

Das alles hat in Hollywood aber leider System. Weniger als 3% der Blockbusterfilme im letzten Jahr wurden von Frauen gemacht. Da sollte es nicht weiter verwundern, dass das Biz so auf Männer fixiert ist. Und Frauen werden auch bewusst klein gehalten bzw. sie werden anderen Maßstäben unterworfen. Es gibt z.B. so gut wie keine Regisseurin, die nach einem kleineren Film mal die Chance bekommt, einen großen Blockbuster zu machen, auch nicht dann, wenn der kleinere Film gut angekommen ist. Bei Männern hingegen passiert das ständig. Da wird mit zwei Maßstäben gemessen und heraus kommen eben vor allem Filme, die  auf Männer fixiert sind und die den üblichen Cast-Regeln folgen, also vor allem Männer in Hauptrollen casten. Wenn eine Frau mal eine Hauptrolle bekommt, dann ist sie entweder der Love-Interest eines männlichen Kollegen oder sie ist zumindest von einer ganzen Armee von Männern umgeben, damit Frauen auch genau wissen, was sie zu tun haben.  Hier stehen dazu mal ein paar interessante Infos dazu:  https://blog.womenandhollywood.com/...or-ready-for-star-wars-c67efa621e0#.7sb2e3d7p

Star Wars war leider schon immer extrem frauenfeindlich  und ursprünglich eine reine  Männerfantasie (eher die Fantasie eines Pubertierenden, wenn man nur mal die Geschlechterrollen betrachtet). In Episode VII wurde das nicht wirklich geändert, da wurde nur ganz plakativ eine Frau in die Hauptrolle geworfen, während drumherum immer noch die ganzen alten Strukturen herrschen. Bei Rogue One ist es imo sogar noch schlimmer - und das mit einer Frau an der Spitze der Produktionsfirma. Ist halt wieder mal ein Beweis dafür, dass Frauen in Top-Positionen nicht unbedingt wirklich was für Frauen erreichen, ganz im Gegenteil...




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das ist der Vorteil den ST aus seinen Serien zieht. SW beschränkt sich da mehr auf die Basis der Filme, die CGI-Serien braucht man gar nicht erwähnen weil auch diese sich entweder auf bekannte Figuren oder eben neue männliche Helden stützt. Gesellschaftliche Werte und deren Veränderungen, das war nie die Thematik der sich SW verschrieben hat, anders als ST.


Das stimmt, aber ST hat sich halt im Vergleich zu SW deutlich stärker weiter entwickelt. Im  ST Enterprise mit Kirk und Co. gab es auch nur eine einzige Frau im Cast (dass die schwarz war, wurde damals allerdings auch schon gefeiert). In modernen ST Ablegern sind meist immerhin mindestens 30-40% des Hauptcasts weiblich, das ist deutlich mehr als das, was SW aufbieten kann.

Und ich finde schon, dass es auch in SW um Werte geht, der Konflikt zwischen gut und böse ist ja eigentlich sogar ganz zentral. Und dieser Konflikt ist universell und nicht etwa rein auf Männer bezogen. Man muss also überhaupt keine gesellschaftliche Veränderung thematisieren. Man könnte von heute auf morgen 50% (nur um eine Zahl zu nennen) des Casts  eines SW-Films weiblich machen und es würde sich an den zentralen Themen dieses Universums nichts, aber auch gar nichts ändern. Nirgendwo steht, dass eine Mehrzahl der Jedis oder Sith Männer sein müssten oder dass die meisten Piloten Männer sein müssten. Dass es so wenige Frauen gibt in SW, nach wie vor, liegt einzig und alleine daran, dass dies von den Drehbuchautoren, Produzenten und Regisseuren offenbar so gewollt ist - und nicht etwa deshalb, weil man Star Wars dafür wesentlich ändern müsste.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> die CGI-Serien braucht man gar nicht erwähnen weil auch diese sich entweder auf bekannte Figuren oder eben neue männliche Helden stützt.



eigentlich sind gerade in den Serien doch recht populär neue weibliche Figuren eingeführt worden

bei Clone Wars allen voran natürlich Ashoka, zudem Dookus ehemalige Schülerin Ventress (auch wenn sie schon vorher in paar Klonkriegs-Comics vorkam, die inzwischen "Legends" sind) und als etwas größere Nebenfiguren auch noch Herzogin Satine von Mandalore sowie ihre Schwester Bo-Katan von Vizslas Death Watch

bei Rebels die beiden Crew-Mitglieder der Ghost: Hera und Sabine


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> eigentlich sind gerade in den Serien doch recht populär neue weibliche Figuren eingeführt worden
> 
> bei Clone Wars allen voran natürlich Ashoka, zudem Dookus ehemalige Schülerin Ventress (auch wenn sie schon vorher in paar Klonkriegs-Comics vorkam, die inzwischen "Legends" sind) und als etwas größere Nebenfiguren auch noch Herzogin Satine von Mandalore sowie ihre Schwester Bo-Katan von Vizslas Death Watch
> 
> bei Rebels die beiden Crew-Mitglieder der Ghost: Hera und Sabine


Ich glaube, das sind mehr Frauen als in allen SW-Filmen bisher zusammen vorkamen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> eigentlich sind gerade in den Serien doch recht populär neue weibliche Figuren eingeführt worden
> 
> bei Clone Wars allen voran natürlich Ashoka, zudem Dookus ehemalige Schülerin Ventress und als etwas größere Nebenfigur auch noch Herzogin Satine von Mandalore sowie ihre Schwester Bo-Katan
> 
> bei Rebels die beiden Crew-Mitglieder der Ghost: Hera und Sabine


Ich will nicht abstreiten dass es einige interessante weibliche Figuren gibt, aber die sind eben nie über dem Stand von Nebenfiguren zu sehen.

Nur zum Vergleich:
Bei "Raumschiff Voyager" kommen im Hauptcast 4 Frauen auf 6 Herren.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das sind mehr Frauen als in allen SW-Filmen bisher zusammen vorkamen...



rein auf Hauptfiguren bezogen vermutlich schon ja.

Weibliche *Haupt*rollen gab es pro Trilogie (bisher) immer eine

bei der ST Rey (+ Leia)
bei der OT Leia Organa
bei der PT Padmé Amidala

Shmi, Tante Beru und diverse weibliche Politiker, Kopfgeldjäger (außer eben Padme und Leia) und Jedi (z.B. Ayla Secura) waren ja in den Filmen eher Nebenfiguren. Auch Phasma war nur ne Nebenfigur in VII.


----------



## Enisra (11. Dezember 2016)

wobei es aber auch schon so ein Unterschied ist ob man jetzt nur so eine Sprecherrolle hat, weil die sind Easy und bei Spielen hat man das ja auch durch aus so einige Große Heldinen, aber so eine Jennifer Hale kann halt nur so ein Shepard oder Bastila (oder so all ihre anderen Rollen) halt nur sprechen, aber beim Schauspielern, weiß nicht.
Und dann ist natürlich auch ein Unterschied von Fernseh zu Film, nicht mal Talentmäßig sondern auch wie man es so Geldgebern verkaufen kann jetzt so gerade Dieser Frau aus dieser Serie die Rolle in dem Film zu geben. 
Und dann kommt ja auch leidere hinzu, das viele Schauspieler auch auf eine Rolle gebrandet sind, ich meine wie Lange hat Leo gebraucht um weg von seinem Schönlingsimage zu kommen? Und der war ja auch immer schon ein Großartiger Schauspieler, so lange wie der schon dabei ist.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Auch Phasma war nur ne Nebenfigur in VII.



das stimmt, aber man muss auch da sagen das Phasma keinen niederen Rang hatte, die Rolle hätte man auch auf jetzt easy auf nen Typen umschreiben können


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Dezember 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei es aber auch schon so ein Unterschied ist ob man jetzt nur so eine Sprecherrolle hat, weil die sind Easy und bei Spielen hat man das ja auch durch aus so einige Große Heldinen, aber so eine Jennifer Hale kann halt nur so ein Shepard oder Bastila (oder so all ihre anderen Rollen) halt nur sprechen, aber beim Schauspielern, weiß nicht.


Wait, WHAT? Es gibt zig saugute Schauspielerinnen. Die meisten bekommen aber einfach keine guten Rollen in großen Filmen. Aber wenn du dich mal bei kleineren Filmen und am Theater umkuckst, dann wirst du bestimmt schnell merken, dass es wahrlich keinen Mangel an guten Schauspielerinnen gibt.



> Und dann ist natürlich auch ein Unterschied von Fernseh zu Film, nicht mal Talentmäßig sondern auch wie man es so Geldgebern verkaufen kann jetzt so gerade Dieser Frau aus dieser Serie die Rolle in dem Film zu geben.


Stimmt, auch die meisten Filmproduzenten sind Männer. Und die paar Frauen, die darunter sind, wie eben Kathleen Kennedy, tun reichlich wenig, um Frauen auf breiter Basis ein besseres Standing in Hollywood zu geben.



> Und dann kommt ja auch leidere hinzu, das viele Schauspieler auch auf eine Rolle gebrandet sind, ich meine wie Lange hat Leo gebraucht um weg von seinem Schönlingsimage zu kommen? Und der war ja auch immer schon ein Großartiger Schauspieler, so lange wie der schon dabei ist.


Was hat das jetzt mit weiblichen Rollen zu tun?



> das stimmt, aber man muss auch da sagen das Phasma keinen niederen Rang hatte, die Rolle hätte man auch auf jetzt easy auf nen Typen umschreiben können


Ne, das war doch eine dankbare Rolle, um ein bisschen Frau ins Spiel zu bringen, da die ja eh meistens einen Helm auf hatte.  Und von Charakterentwicklung bei Phasma kann man (zumindest bisher) überhaupt nicht sprechen. Außerdem ist bei Sturmtrupplern in Uniform das Geschlecht ja auch völlig wurscht. (in den alten Filmen waren es ja eh Klone, da nochmal mehr)

Bei dem Gespräch hier ist mir übrigens das wieder eingefallen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_yl_reBjVqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (12. Dezember 2016)

naja, ich sage auch nicht dass es keine gibt, geben tut es immer ne Menge die aber dann nicht entdeckt werden oder zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort sind, aber trotzdem ist es halt ein Unterschied ob man jetzt Sprechrollen hat und Schauspielrollen und naja, ich würde jetzt nicht Jennifer Hale die Rolle als Com. Sheppard geben.

Auch muss man sagen dass das Problem nicht unbedingt bei Kathleen Kennedy liegt, sondern eher an den Sackträgern, die so entscheidungen blockieren.

Und naja, das Beispiel mit Leo war jetzt halt ein Beispiel, wo ich nicht lange nachforschen musste und vorallem nicht Fiktiv war. Außerdem geht es darum, das Personen auf Rollen gebrandet werden, das ist ein Universales und Geschlechterübergreifend. Aber man könnte jetzt so auch Fiktiv das Beispiel einer Schauspielerin nehmen die jetzt durch so Schnulzen-RomComs bekannt wurde. Die kann man dann auch schwer an die Produzenten verkaufen als die neue Titelheldin, egal ob sie was kann.
Es ist halt wie vor einiger Zeit als der Shitstorm über den Regieseur von dem ägyptischem Mythologie Action Epos los gebrochen ist, warum die Figuren keine Ägypter sind. Weil er halt keinen Film mit den ägyptischen Schauspielern hatte verkaufen können. 
Ich stimme dir zum Teil zu, allerdings würde ich eher sagen: Don't hate the Players, hate the Game.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Dezember 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich sage auch nicht dass es keine gibt, geben tut es immer ne Menge die aber dann nicht entdeckt werden oder zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort sind, aber trotzdem ist es halt ein Unterschied ob man jetzt Sprechrollen hat und Schauspielrollen und naja, ich würde jetzt nicht Jennifer Hale die Rolle als Com. Sheppard geben.


Ähm, was hast du eigentlich mit Jennifer Hale und Sheppard? Wir sprechen hier von  Star Wars und Hollywoodfilmen, nicht von Mass Effect und Videospielen. Abgesehen davon halte ich es für völlig willkürlich, Hale die Rolle nicht zuzutrauen.



> Auch muss man sagen dass das Problem nicht unbedingt bei Kathleen Kennedy liegt, sondern eher an den Sackträgern, die so entscheidungen blockieren.


Kennedy ist die oberste Entscheidungsträgerin für die Star Wars Filme. Die Frau ist nicht nur die Produzentin, sondern sie ist auch die Präsidentin von Lucas Arts. So einfach kann sie sich also nicht aus der Verantwortung stehlen.



> Und naja, das Beispiel mit Leo war jetzt halt ein Beispiel, wo ich nicht lange nachforschen musste und vorallem nicht Fiktiv war. Außerdem geht es darum, das Personen auf Rollen gebrandet werden, das ist ein Universales und Geschlechterübergreifend. Aber man könnte jetzt so auch Fiktiv das Beispiel einer Schauspielerin nehmen die jetzt durch so Schnulzen-RomComs bekannt wurde. Die kann man dann auch schwer an die Produzenten verkaufen als die neue Titelheldin, egal ob sie was kann.


Das stimmt. Aber zum einen gibt es zig Schauspielerinnen, die kein solches "Branding" haben  und zum anderen gibt es zig Talente, die überhaupt noch nie groß in Erscheinung getreten sind in großen Filmen. 



> Es ist halt wie vor einiger Zeit als der Shitstorm über den Regieseur von dem ägyptischem Mythologie Action Epos los gebrochen ist, warum die Figuren keine Ägypter sind. Weil er halt keinen Film mit den ägyptischen Schauspielern hatte verkaufen können.


Mir ist nicht ganz klar, was das mit Star Wars zu tun  hat. Natürlich wird es bei historischen Werken immer darum gehen, ob das jetzt akkurat ist oder nicht. Star Wars ist dahingegend absolut privilegiert, weil man sich an keine historischen Fakten halten muss. Man kann eigentlich so gut wie alles machen, solange nur das übergeordnete Thema vom Kampf zwischen gut und böse erhalten  bleibt.

Davon abgesehen halte ich es für einen Mythos, dass sich Filme, in denen nicht  weiße Männer die Hauptrolle spielen, pauschal nicht verkaufen lassen. Es gibt keinerlei Zahlen, die diese Annahme stützen, ganz im Gegenteil. Das war nur immer die Ausflucht von eben diesen Männern in entscheidenden Positonen, die ihre eigenen Fantasien in ihre Filme projizieren - und von Männern (und Frauen), die zu feige waren, den Status Quo in Frage zu stellen.



> Ich stimme dir zum Teil zu, allerdings würde ich eher sagen: Don't hate the Players, hate the Game.


Nenene, so geht das nicht. Das Spiel zu hassen, würde bedeuten, dass es feste Regeln geben würde, die sich nicht ändern lassen. Das ist aber nicht der Fall. Die Regeln werden von den Spielern gemacht, also sind die Spieler auch dafür verantwortlich. Dass es in Hollywood vergleichsweise wenig gute Rollen für Frauen gibt und Frauen kaum große Filme machen dürfen, ist kein Resultät einer höheren Macht, sondern das konkrete Resultat der Entscheidung von Männern (und Frauen) in der Branche. Und die muss man auch dafür zur Verantwortung ziehen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das zweite Komma gehört da aber auch nicht hin...


Eingeschobene Nebensätze, auch bekannt als Schachtelsätze oder Hypotaxe, gehören in Kommata. Der Hauptsatz funktioniert ja auch ohne den Nebensatz. In diesem Fall also: 





> Noch mehr themenfremden Unsinn brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Shredhead (12. Dezember 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die Kernhandlung beider Filme an sind die Parallelen doch sehr offensichtlich:
> Ein Haufen krimineller erhält einen Selbstmord-Auftrag in der Hoffnung auf Rehabilitation... Und ich wette dass von der "Rogue One"-Gruppe nur sehr wenige - wenn überhaupt - überleben werden, ganz nach dem Kriegsfilm-Klassiker.
> 
> Was die Frauen-Quote in Filmen betrifft, da gebe ich dir schon Recht, diesbezüglich ist Hollywood immer noch gefühlte Jahrzehnte zurückgeblieben. Andererseits wäre eine reine Frauenarmee auch übertrieben. Ein gesunder Mix beider Geschlechter sollte aber eigentlich drin sein, oder hat man Angst die Damen könnten den Herrschaften die Show stehlen?
> ...


Die werden sogar fast alle überleben.
Und am Ende des Films benennen sie sich von Rogue One in Knights of Ren um. Soviel zu den "Überraschungen" des Films.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Dezember 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Eingeschobene Nebensätze, auch bekannt als Schachtelsätze oder Hypotaxe, gehören in Kommata. Der Hauptsatz funktioniert ja auch ohne den Nebensatz. In diesem Fall also:


Nur ist das meiner grammatikalischen Auffassung nach kein eingeschobener Nebensatz, sondern eine Aufzählung  von adjektivierten Attributen für den Begriff des Unsinns. Das wird deutlich, wenn du das "themenfremden" im Satz weglässt. In dem Fall hat der Satz auch keine Kommata mehr und sieht wie folgt aus: "Noch mehr von Glühwein verursachten Unsinn brauche ich nicht. "


----------



## weenschen (12. Dezember 2016)

Ich freue mich drauf - jetzt erst recht. Gehe am Samstag. Ich möchte noch einmal so geflashed werden, wie 1978.


----------



## stawacz (12. Dezember 2016)

bin schon super gespannt.wird ja jetzt irgendwie zur weihnachtstradition,,,jedes jahr am fünfzehnten ab ins kino starwars gucken  (hätte mir das eine vor zehn jahren erzählt :* )


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Dezember 2016)

@Scholdarr & SGDrDeath:

Witzige Diskussion. Afaik ist aber beides richtig, nur ist Scholdarrs Lösung eleganter. Hypotaxe sind unschön und sollten, wann immer möglich (hahaha), vermieden werden.


----------



## moeykaner (12. Dezember 2016)

Ich persönliche hätte statt mehr Frauen und weniger Männer in Hauptrollen, lieber mehr Tiere. Ein ganzer Star Wars Film nur mit Tieren wäre der absolute Oberhammer.


----------



## Enisra (12. Dezember 2016)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Ich persönliche hätte statt mehr Frauen und weniger Männer in Hauptrollen, lieber mehr Tiere. Ein ganzer Star Wars Film nur mit Tieren wäre der absolute Oberhammer.



Ewoks - Karawane der Tapferen Teil 3?


----------



## moeykaner (12. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> bin schon super gespannt.wird ja jetzt irgendwie zur weihnachtstradition,,,jedes jahr am fünfzehnten ab ins kino starwars gucken  (hätte mir das eine vor zehn jahren erzählt :* )



Ich hoffe nur sie übertreiben es nicht und man hat irgendwann die Schnauze voll von Star Wars, weil sie einfach jedes Jahr irgendwas neues rausbringen.


----------



## stawacz (12. Dezember 2016)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur sie übertreiben es nicht und man hat irgendwann die Schnauze voll von Star Wars, weil sie einfach jedes Jahr irgendwas neues rausbringen.


also bei gefühlten zehn superheldenfilmen pro jahr,,kann ich mit einem SW-film ganz gut leben.wird ne weile dauern


----------



## Enisra (12. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> also bei gefühlten zehn superheldenfilmen pro jahr,,kann ich mit einem SW-film ganz gut leben.wird ne weile dauern



ich traue Disney auch in Sachen Story auch zu, bessere Autoren zu finden als Ubisoft :x


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Dezember 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich traue Disney auch in Sachen Story auch zu, bessere Autoren zu finden als Ubisoft :x



Disney hat halt 'ne Menge Kohle. Tim Burton hat die subversiv ordentlich gemelkt, aber ich finde, Burton und Disney, das ist einfach eine phantastische Ehe, das war Erwachsenen-Unterhaltung und eine Win-Win-Situation, wie man heute auf Business bullshit sagt.

Die Autoren werden viel zu selten gewürdigt. Für "Rogue One" zeichnet mit Weitz, Gilroy, Knoll und Whitta gleich ein ganzes Quartett verantwortlich, das ist schon die Crème de la crème, mehr geht eigentlich aktuell im Sci-Fi-Sektor nicht. Möge die Macht mit ihnen sein.


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Dezember 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Disney hat halt 'ne Menge Kohle. Tim Burton hat die subversiv ordentlich gemolken, aber ich finde, Burton und Disney, das ist einfach eine phantastische Ehe, das war Erwachsenen-Unterhaltung und eine Win-Win-Situation, wie man heute auf Business bullshit sagt.
> 
> Die Autoren werden viel zu selten gewürdigt. Für "Rogue One" zeichnet mit Weitz, Gilroy, Knoll und Whitta gleich ein ganzes Quartett verantwortlich, das ist schon die Crème de la crème, mehr geht eigentlich aktuell im Sci-Fi-Sektor nicht. Möge die Macht mit ihnen sein.



EDIT: "gemelkt" war dann aber auch nicht so toll. Ich korrigiere.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> also bei gefühlten zehn superheldenfilmen pro jahr,,kann ich mit einem SW-film ganz gut leben.wird ne weile dauern


Öhm, also eigentlich ist Star Wars auch ein Superheldenfilm, nur halt im Weltall... 



Enisra schrieb:


> ich traue Disney auch in Sachen Story auch zu, bessere Autoren zu finden als Ubisoft :x


Hat bei Episode VII leider schon mal nicht geklappt.



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Die Autoren werden viel zu selten gewürdigt. Für "Rogue One" zeichnet mit Weitz, Gilroy, Knoll und Whitta gleich ein ganzes Quartett verantwortlich, das ist schon die Crème de la crème, mehr geht eigentlich aktuell im Sci-Fi-Sektor nicht. Möge die Macht mit ihnen sein.


Doch, doch, siehe Westworld 

Außerdem ist Star Wars  vor allem Fantasy und kein wirkliches Sci-Fi.  

Trotzdem freue auch ich mich nach wie vor auf Rogue One.


----------



## stawacz (12. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hat bei Episode VII leider schon mal nicht geklappt.


also in meinem persönlichen ranking steht SW7 auf platz drei oder vier.fand den eigentlich ziemlich gut.klar hat man sich an vieles erinnert gefühlt und wenn man dann daran denkt das man zwei jahre warten muss um zu wissen wie es weiter geht,,dann is das n bissl ernüchternd,aber ich fand den mit weit weit besser als "die neue" hayden christensen grütze.die neuen charaktere fand ich durchweg gut.rey,kylo und fin wurden allesamt super besetzt.

ich seh den siebten teil auch fast schon als reboot der filme an.rey=luke,kylo=vader und fin=han solo.nach dem lucas so lange nichts rausgebracht hatte und die rechte nun an disney gegangen sind,find ich den cut eigentlich ok.alles junge unverbrauchte darsteller mit denen man nun einige zeit vor sich hat.ich geh mal davon aus das disney weit mehr als 5-6 filme bringen wird


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Dezember 2016)

Ich fand Episode VII als Film auch gut, hatte Spaß im Kino. Das Screenwriting war trotzdem mies, auch gerade weil es ein so lächerlich offensichtliches "Reboot" von Episode VI war. Kreativer Totalausfall IMO.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich seh den siebten teil auch fast schon als reboot der filme an.rey=luke,kylo=vader und fin=han solo.



Poe wäre imo eher der "neue Han" finde ich. Fliegerass, lockere Sprüche, tollkühn.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Poe wäre imo eher der "neue Han" finde ich. Fliegerass, lockere Sprüche, tollkühn.


Eher ein Zwitter aus Han und Luke. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (12. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich fand Episode VII als Film auch gut, hatte Spaß im Kino. Das Screenwriting war trotzdem mies, auch gerade weil es ein so lächerlich offensichtliches "Reboot" von Episode VI war. Kreativer Totalausfall IMO.


Ich war und bin mir bis heute nicht sicher, inwieweit das gewollt war.
Es war sooo offensichtlich, dass ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen kann (und will), dass das nich gewollt war.


----------



## ElReloaded (13. Dezember 2016)

Die Kritiker (vermutlich die selben) haben auch den letzten Star Wars Film gefeiert. Aber jeder der selbst im Kino war, weiß er war schlecht. Vermutlich wird andersrum ein Schuh draus: die Kritiker haben während des Films gefeiert und mussten deshalb nicht kotzen...


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2016)

Blödsinn Du von Dir gibst.


----------



## stawacz (13. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Blödsinn Du von Dir gibst.



warscheinlich auch so einer der hayden christensen als neuen oscaranwärter sieht   aber vermutlich wird eher andersherum ein schuh draus,,,himbeere,nich oscar^^


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> Die Kritiker (vermutlich die selben) haben auch den letzten Star Wars Film gefeiert. Aber jeder der selbst im Kino war, weiß er war schlecht. Vermutlich wird andersrum ein Schuh draus: die Kritiker haben während des Films gefeiert und mussten deshalb nicht kotzen...


Also ich war im Kino und ich fand ihn unterhaltsam.

Schon mal was vom Konzept der unterschiedlichen Meinungen und Geschmäcker gehört?


----------



## ElReloaded (13. Dezember 2016)

Naja, unterhaltsam fand ich ihn auch....aber das ist doch schlecht für einen Star Wars Film, oder nicht? Unterhaltsame Filme gibts jede Woche im Kino...


----------



## moeykaner (13. Dezember 2016)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> Naja, unterhaltsam fand ich ihn auch....aber das ist doch schlecht für einen Star Wars Film, oder nicht? Unterhaltsame Filme gibts jede Woche im Kino...



Unterhaltsam ist alles was ich von einem Film erwarte. Wenn ich gut unterhalten wurde, dann bin ich glücklich. Ich fand VII in einigen Punkten wesentlich besser, als die restlichen Teile, z.B.: der "Bösewicht" hat wesentlich mehr Charakter und Hintergrund, als Darth Vader, die neuen Charaktere insgesamt waren viel interessanter, die Schaupieler sind meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser. 
Die Schauspieler in den 2000er Teilen und in den Ursprungsfilmen sind beim heutigen schauen eher "meh". 
Alles in allem würde ich VII auf Platz 2 in der Star Wars Reihe einordnen.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> Naja, unterhaltsam fand ich ihn auch....aber das ist doch schlecht für einen Star Wars Film, oder nicht? Unterhaltsame Filme gibts jede Woche im Kino...


Was es schlecht für einen Star Wars Film ist, dass er unterhaltsam ist, was ist dann gut für einen Star Wars Film?


----------



## stawacz (13. Dezember 2016)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Unterhaltsam ist alles was ich von einem Film erwarte. Wenn ich gut unterhalten wurde, dann bin ich glücklich. Ich fand VII in einigen Punkten wesentlich besser, als die restlichen Teile, z.B.: der "Bösewicht" hat wesentlich mehr Charakter und Hintergrund, als Darth Vader, die neuen Charaktere insgesamt waren viel interessanter, die Schaupieler sind meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser.
> Die Schauspieler in den 2000er Teilen und in den Ursprungsfilmen sind beim heutigen schauen eher "meh".
> Alles in allem würde ich VII auf Platz 2 in der Star Wars Reihe einordnen.


genau so seh ich das auch,,allein schon die darsteller sind um längen besser als in den bisherigen filmen.gerade daysie ridley und adam driver verkörpern ihre rollen super


----------



## ElReloaded (13. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was es schlecht für einen Star Wars Film ist, dass er unterhaltsam ist, was ist dann gut für einen Star Wars Film?



Naja, es braucht einen A-HA! Effekt. Er muss dich aus den Socken hauen....SciFi mit guten Special-Effects gibts wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## stawacz (13. Dezember 2016)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> Naja, es braucht einen A-HA! Effekt. Er muss dich aus den Socken hauen....SciFi mit guten Special-Effects gibts wie Sand am Meer.



dann hast du doch sicher auch ein paar beispiele oder? welche filme sind denn genau so gut wie star wars7?


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Blödsinn Du von Dir gibst.



Viel Zorn in Deinen Augen ich sehe, mein junger Padawan. Viel lernen Du noch mußt. Und auf meinem Grabstein soll nicht "R. I. P.", requiescat in pace, sondern "R. P. I." stehen. ;]


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> Naja, es braucht einen A-HA! Effekt. Er muss dich aus den Socken hauen....SciFi mit guten Special-Effects gibts wie Sand am Meer.


Naja, für meinen Geschmack sollte sich Star Wars einfach nach Star Wars anfühlen, was imo bei Episode VII der Fall war - vielleicht sogar schon ein bisschen zu sehr... 

Bei dir hört sich das eher wie eine völlig überzogene Erwartungshaltung an, die niemand erfüllen kann und auch keiner je erfüllen wird. Ganz nüchtern betrachtet ist Star Wars auch nur ein Fantasy-Film-Franchise unter vielen, dessen einzige Aufgabe letztlich die Unterhaltung der Zuschauer ist. Tue dir selbst einen Gefallen und fahre deine Ansprüche ein bisschen zurück, dann hast du vielleicht auch mal wieder Spaß mit Star Wars.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> warscheinlich auch so einer der hayden christensen als neuen oscaranwärter sieht   aber vermutlich wird eher andersherum ein schuh draus,,,himbeere,nich oscar^^



Ich halte Ep. 1-3 für die schlechteren in der SW-Ära. Was ein Hayden Christensen mit Episode VII zu tun haben soll ist mir echt schleierhaft....


----------



## stawacz (13. Dezember 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich halte Ep. 1-3 für die schlechteren in der SW-Ära. Was ein Hayden Christensen mit Episode VII zu tun haben soll ist mir echt schleierhaft....


ich hab in letzter zeit so einige gelesen(meist so anfang mitte zwanzig)die episode1-3 und hayden christensen total super und die alten teile total trashig fanden.und die den neuen halt einfach als scheiße abstempeln...das is die jugend von heute .ich denke man kann ihn in diese kategorie "fan" einstufen^^

hayden christensen,,HAYDEN CHRISTENSEN  das muss man sich mal vorstellen -.-  (lebt der überhaupt noch?)


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

Soll doch jeder das gut finden, was einem halt gefällt. Es ist aber tatsächlich ein gewaltiger Unterschied, wie alt man ist und wann man die diversen Filme gesehen hat. Es liegt doch auf der Hand, dass  man einen ganz anderen Bezug zu den alten Filmen hat, wenn man die bei Erscheinen in den 1970ern gesehen hat, wenn man die irgendwann in den 90ern gesehen hat - oder wenn man die eben erst anno 2016 gesehen hat.  Ich finde es total daneben, es abschätzig mit "das ist halt die Jugend von heute" zu betiteln, wenn man persönlich mit den alten Filmen nicht allzu viel anfangen kann, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## stawacz (13. Dezember 2016)

ja stimmt schon,,für viele von heute is star wars halt blos ein weiterer fantasyfilm...aber du hast ja auch recht,für sein alter kann keiner was ,ich find 70er jahre krimis auch eher befremdlich..liegt wohl in der natur der dinge.in zwanzig jahren lachen sich die leute über die filme von heute kaputt.so is das halt


----------



## MrFob (13. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> ja stimmt schon,,für viele von heute is star wars halt blos ein weiterer fantasyfilm...aber du hast ja auch recht,für sein alter kann keiner was ,ich find 70er jahre krimis auch eher befremdlich..liegt wohl in der natur der dinge.in zwanzig jahren lachen sich die leute über die filme von heute kaputt.so is das halt



Ich lach mich ja heut schon ueber die Filme von heute kaputt (bzw. fang fast eher zum weinen an, wenn dann noch der 187te Superhelden-Film kommt). 

Ich bin eigentlich immer wieder eher beeindruckt, wie gut sich gerade SciFi aus den 80ern gehalten hat. Zumindest geht Star Wars auch heute noch als SciFi durch und wirkt nicht allzu befremdlich. Oder zum Beispiel habe ich letztens mal wieder Alien (den ersten) angeschaut und die Kulissen und Effekte sind nach wie vor fantastisch. Klar, der Computer wirkt etwas veraltet aber die Korridore der Nostromo und die Umgebungen auf dem Planeten sehen mMn wirklich sehr glaubhaft aus, eben genau, wie man sich ein industrielles Raumschiff so vorstellen wuerde. Das war schon einfach klasse gemacht.


----------



## McDrake (13. Dezember 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> ja stimmt schon,,für viele von heute is star wars halt blos ein weiterer fantasyfilm...aber du hast ja auch recht,für sein alter kann keiner was ,ich find 70er jahre krimis auch eher befremdlich..liegt wohl in der natur der dinge.in zwanzig jahren lachen sich die leute über die filme von heute kaputt.so is das halt


Ich finde "Der dunkle Kristall" noch heute für sehr sehenswert.
Bei alten Krimis kann man sich auch einiges an Zeitgeschichte lernen:
Telefone waren nicht überall vorhanden. 
DNA?
GPS?
Etc

Da muss man eben mit einem anderen Blickwinkel ran.


----------



## stawacz (13. Dezember 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich finde "Der dunkle Kristall" noch heute für sehr sehenswert.
> Bei alten Krimis kann man sich auch einiges an Zeitgeschichte lernen:
> Telefone waren nicht überall vorhanden.
> DNA?
> ...


ich meine ja eher die art wie damals serien und filme gemacht wurden.ich liebe zb heutige serien die in der damaligen zeit spielen,wie zb aquarius,vinyl und so.heutzutage wird viel mehr darauf geachtet das damalige zeitgeschehen einzufangen,,das find ich super.aber die art serien/filme zu machen entwickelt sich halt über die jahre auch weiter.filme die ich damals spannend fand,wecken heute nich mal mehr n müdes lächeln,da is man mitlerweile anderes gewohnt.das meint ich


----------



## McDrake (13. Dezember 2016)

Es wird halt teilweise auch immer hektischer.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich lach mich ja heut schon ueber die Filme von heute kaputt (bzw. fang fast eher zum weinen an, wenn dann noch der 187te Superhelden-Film kommt).
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich immer wieder eher beeindruckt, wie gut sich gerade SciFi aus den 80ern gehalten hat. Zumindest geht Star Wars auch heute noch als SciFi durch und wirkt nicht allzu befremdlich. Oder zum Beispiel habe ich letztens mal wieder Alien (den ersten) angeschaut und die Kulissen und Effekte sind nach wie vor fantastisch. Klar, der Computer wirkt etwas veraltet aber die Korridore der Nostromo und die Umgebungen auf dem Planeten sehen mMn wirklich sehr glaubhaft aus, eben genau, wie man sich ein industrielles Raumschiff so vorstellen wuerde. Das war schon einfach klasse gemacht.


Star Wars war noch nie echte SciFi (sondern Fantasy in einem Zukunftsszenario).  

Aber stimmt schon, das generelle "Problem" bei zeitgenössischen Blockbustern ist imo, dass sie häufig primär auf Action und Effekte setzen. Das "alte" Star Wars hat hingegen vor allem auf seinen Cast, die Mischung aus Humor und ernsten Themen, die typische Fantasyquest und das Abenteuer der Heldentruppe, die sehr durchgestylte Szenerie, die Anlehung an sowohl Western als auch historische Mittelalterschinken usw gesetzt. Das war seiner Zeit im großen Kino was Einzigartiges, das trotzdem irgendwie bekannten Mustern folgte. Damit hatte Star Wars damals ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal in einem Genre, das seiner Zeit praktisch 20-30 Jahre voraus war, denn damals galt Fantasy eigentlich noch als Schundliteratur für Pubertäre und Freaks. Heute hingegen ist Star Wars ein großes Fantasyfranchise unter vielen in der Popkultur, wobei es natürlich immer noch seine in der Vergangenheit angelegten Stärken genießt.

Aliens bedient nicht nur das Sci-Fi Genre, sondern auch das Horror-Genre, woraus es auch seine atmosphärische Stärke bezieht.  Die Atmosphäre einer Nostromo unterscheidet sich deshalb natürlich grundlegend etwa von der einer Enterprise aus Star Trek, wobei die imo nicht weniger "glaubhaft" ist. Die stoßen nur in vollkommen  andere Richtungen, Aliens ist eine Art Dystopie, Star Trek eine  Utopie, daher ist das eine Schiff auf dunkel, gefährlich, unfreundlich, voller Metall usw, das andere hingegen hell, einladend, freundlich, mit unterschiedlichen Materialien. Für mich machen sich viele Filmemacher und Produzenten heute viel zu wenig Gedanken über solche Dinge, die die gesamte Atmosphäre eines Filmes prägen. Vielen Filmen fehlt einfach das klare Thema, weil heute alles "realistisch" sein muss ,was häufig nur in einem Einheitsbrei von leicht düsteren, aber nie wirklich einzigartigen Szenarien endet.


----------



## stawacz (13. Dezember 2016)

> Es wird halt teilweise auch immer hektischer.



naja nich nur hektischer,,den 0815 protagonisten der woche für woche einen neuen fall löst ohne auch nur ein fitzelchen von sich preis zu geben gibt es doch mitlerweile nicht mehr.wenn ich mir da ZB BB ansehe,da braucht es schon einen krebskranken chemielehrer der anfängt crystel meth zu kochen und sich über die zeit hin zu dem drogenbaron hin entwickelt. 

ohne riesen hintergründe geht heute gar nichts mehr,,das is für mich auch zum standart geworden,deswegen kann ich mit älteren serien zb kaum noch was anfangen


----------



## moeykaner (13. Dezember 2016)

Mit dem hohen Niveau mancher Serien heutzutage, hat es ein 2-Stunden-Film, aber auch schwer eine gute und glaubhafte Charakterentwicklung zu erzählen, die einen noch vom Hocker reißt.
Von Star Wars erwarte ich standard Star Wars Kost mit gut gemachter Action, guten Kulissen etc. Wenn dann noch gute Schauspieler am Start sind umso besser.
Dem Hype zu VII konnte keiner nur annähernd gerecht werden und wer ernsthaft behauptet VII ist ein schlechter Film, der hat keine Ahnung von Kameraeinstellungen, CGI, Schauspielerei, Regie führen, Filmschneiden etc.
Ohne Mängel ist VII nicht, aber trotzdem ein handwerklich gut gemachter Film.


----------

